# why are my hens not laying?



## newchickowner (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi iam very new to this chicken business we resently had 3 hens 2 silkies and 1 frizzle. The silkies are 7 months old and the frizzle, we are unsure ( as my wife picked her as she was in an awful state) we currently have a backyard setup ( will take pics) . One of the silkies was laying and was a lovely little gal, however one of the neighbourhood cats killed her, this has been addressed to sort the issue. We have now added a 10 month old jersey giant to the mix and has been with us a week and is settling in fine. They are feed layers pellets and corn, with the odd treat of grapes, cabbage or veg etc. However iam not getting any eggs! Where iam going wrong? Or what can I do to help them lay?


Ian


----------



## newchickowner (Dec 26, 2013)

As above pics, saying that I cant seem to attach any?


----------



## newchickowner (Dec 26, 2013)

Awesome attached some


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is not uncommon for Silkies to be late layers. The oldest one of mine was before the first egg was nine months. 

Add in the time of year with its shorter days and there just isn't the impetus to start.

Although I will say, breeds not bred for egg laying have more of a tendency to lay throughout the year. When I was still raising Silkies, Hamburgs, d'Uccles my pens would have eggs galore even during the short days of Winter.


----------

